# Priming & Painting drywall Repairs, not new drywall



## Big Shoe

TNTSERVICES said:


> 99% of people are not going to notice the 1% of imperfections that stick out like a sore thumb to us.


This is soooooo true! :thumbsup:


----------



## Caslon

Shiners on patches are due to the surface reflectivity being changed. Spot priming with a strong stain killer or oil based primer like Cover Stain will alter the surface qualities of the spot primed area as compared to the surrounding area. Two alternatives are to prime the entire wall area corner to corner or spot prime with Zinsser Bulls Eye Water-Based Primer-Sealer/Stain Killer. Its not a super stain killer but it dries dead flat.

Edit: You wouldn't want to use a primer that dries dead flat on a patch surrounded by a wall with a sheen. It would be causing a shiner in reverse. The patch wouldn't be a "shiner", but a dull spot, the opposite of a "shiner." :laughing:


----------

